# RED CELL/PROPEL PLUS



## EquestrianFairy (6 March 2009)

what is is actually for?

The back of the bottles dont state what its for?


----------



## Eira (6 March 2009)

Its like rocket fuel 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Or it is with any horses i've used it on 
	
	
		
		
	


	





No clue what its meant to do though .... sorry 
	
	
		
		
	


	





eta - Swiped off the website 
[ QUOTE ]
 Red Cell is a palatable yucca-flavoured vitamin-iron-mineral feed supplement for horses formulated to provide supplemental vitamins and minerals that may be lacking or are in insufficient quantities in a horse's regular feed. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## JessPickle (6 March 2009)

I use it for pickle as he is anemic.  As ISHY said for a lot of horses it is rocket fuel!


----------



## JACQSZOO (6 March 2009)

I hoped it woul dbe rocket fuel for Georgie - no such luck!


----------



## Kenzo (6 March 2009)

Ideallly for competition horses, that require that extra vit/min that they will not receive purely through the feed, as its harder to feed a horse in hard work and get the necessary nutrients purely from the feed or individual dietry requirements.
As someone else said its great for horses that are lacking in iron, anaemic or ones that have liver problems, that require a bit of blood tonic.


----------



## Enfys (6 March 2009)

We used to give it to the horses in training and the hunters. It never did them any harm, but as they were on high octane fuel anyway we never figured if it actually made a difference to them, energy wise, one way or another.

As they were all doing the job just fine we didn't care to experiment by taking them off it.


----------



## dressagecrazy (6 March 2009)

Im currently using Propell Plus have been since around the 20th December. Im using it because my horse had a nasty virus from September that took till december to go. The Propell has high levels of iron, to help support red blood cell production. It has a few different things in it that are to support the horses immune system including Echniacea.

Propell hasnt made any differance to my horses way of going at all i was expecting him to be a loony. We last tested Bloods in January after horse had been on Propell for 4 weeks &amp; bloods came back all clear. I bought a big 5ltr bottle so he's on it until we finnish the bottle we're over half way now.


----------



## catembi (6 March 2009)

I'm using Propell Plus on my 6 yo ISH as he's a lazybones, &amp; I have to say that it's really making a difference.  Was struggling to hold him schooling yest, when usually it's a struggle to make him put one foot in front of the other...


----------



## Thistle (6 March 2009)

I use it a few days before and after an event. really makes a difference


----------



## Taffster (6 March 2009)

I was told to give it to my boy after he had got strangles as he was slightly anemic - apparently it replaces lost iron. According to the vet anyway


----------



## diggerbez (6 March 2009)

ditto the above...i tried it on my rather lazy horse and it did bugger all...i was told (by a respected sjer) that you shouldn't use it permanently though as can cause liver problems if used consistently over a period of time....she also said that if you give horses dried nettles it has the same stuff in them....not that its quite as handy as a bottle of red cell mind!


----------



## Paint it Lucky (6 March 2009)

I used to use it on a cob i owned who was very lazy.  I used it because it was high iron and also highly energising.  It really helped my boy, I did used to work him really hard and no feed i tried gave him enough energy (tried straight oats, barley, alfa alfa, competition mix, endurance mix etc in various combinations!), but once I started adding this he got a lot more power and went the best ever.  I think it is great stuff.  If I had another lazy/lethargic horse i would use it again.


----------

